# Doe breathing hard



## ClintDowns (Mar 12, 2012)

I have a doe that has been breathing hard all day long. She is on day 26 of her pregnancy and I put a nest box in for her today. I was thinking she just got a little warm today and that was the cause of panting. I just went out and checked her and she is still panting hard. Has anyone ever seen this before.


----------



## Akpahsj (Mar 13, 2012)

It is possible she could be getting ready to give birth.
Is there any other signs, like pulled hair, a nest...? 
My doe is overdue, and I'm getting al ittle worried. She has a big belly, and I spotted some blood on the bedding.

Good luck to you!


----------



## currycomb (Mar 13, 2012)

it has been unseasonally warm here. had to start up the fans in the rabbit barn . she could be warm, and miserable from being pregnant.


----------

